# 2016 NorCal race #2 at Granite Bay - video highlights



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is some video I shot this weekend - good times


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Great work. Super video from the drone. 

Are you coming out to Vacaville next weekend?


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)

Nice! I just registered my team in Utah and can't wait to get riding with the kids. Hard to believe racing starts in September.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Metamorphic said:


> Great work. Super video from the drone.
> 
> Are you coming out to Vacaville next weekend?


Not now.... apparently with a "chance" of rain they have moved to Fort Ord - way too far to do this for free...


----------

